# INF1-MID NLP to discovermedia 2 conversion/pinout



## Eliminateur (Jun 6, 2012)

*need INF1-MID NLP to discovermedia 2 conversion/pinout*

Hello,
i have an Amarok MY11 with the single DIN INF1-MID NLP radio (*5U0035119F*), luckily(and correctly if i might add) this radio has a sticker with the pinout, which uses the ISO connector.
Now i want to retrofit a Discovermedia2 MIB2 (*5C0035680F*) that has the dreaded quadlock connector. So far i haven't been able to found a SINGLE site that has the correct and complete pinout for this unit and i've searched for weeks.

Luckily my truck has no canbus, no steering wheel controls, no backup camera so i don't care about those

Stock radio connector: https://http2.mlstatic.com/som-cd-p...9f-D_NQ_NP_756111-MLB20499453597_112015-F.jpg

the stock radio has the following connections which also seem to not follow the same standard as everyone else:

KI31 and KI58B use the same cable and are +12V always, they're supply terminal 30 AFAIK
SAFE goes to +12V when i turn on exterior lights
PDC goes to +12v when the roof light is on due to open doors
S should be ignition, but it does nothing on my truck
K-line which afaik is not existant on discovermedia2


Now i need the pinout for the discovermedia2, the closest i could find is a diagram for a golfmk7 which uses a different type of radio(it's the one with the separate display unit):








The pins i have info on are the voltage inputs, speakers and (probably) SAFE. But i'm missing the others. I don't want the radio to remain on if the engine is out of the ingition as it would flatten the battery in no time and i want the key lighting to turn on with exterior lights(that should be the SAFE signal).

¿anyone???

i got the antenna adapter


----------



## Eliminateur (Jun 6, 2012)

¿anyone?, no one here has the pinout for this radio, with all the retrofits that have been done?


----------

